# Mein Naturbadeteich. BJ2006 (ca1000Euro)



## tanjathorsten (23. Aug. 2009)

Hi Teichhobbiesten,

Möchte hier auch mal meinen Teich vorstellen. Verfolge das Thema schon etliche Jahre. Tolles Forum hier. Auserdem Mal ein Forum wo nicht gestritten wird. Hut Ab.

So nun zum Thema.

Den Teich habe ich im Jahre 2006 gebaut. Hatte schon einen kleinen Teich doch der wurde mir zu klein und einen Teich wo man auch schwimmen kann musste her. .

Da ich mit dem Thema Aquarium und Teich bereits seit 20 Jahre beschäftigte. wollte ich testen ob man das auch mit einem kleinen Geldbudget realisieren kann. Dabei kam das raus.  Ist zwar nicht perfekt ab ändern kann man alles noch. Bei den 1000 Euro kosten dachte ich mir kann man immer noch neu bauen.

So.

Hier die gesammtansicht. 15m lang/10m Breit/5mBreit. 2m Tief. Regenerationszone 20-80cm Tiefe

Gesammtansicht, Rechts der Fischteich.

 

 

Regenerationszone 

 

 

Schwimmteil

 

Neu dazugebauter Teil.

 

Hinteransicht des Teichen

 

Dusche Aufgang zum Teich

 

 


Der Schwimmteich hatte im ersten Jahr ein paar Fadenalgen. Seit dem hatte ich nie mehr Probleme mit Fadenalgen. Im Frühjahr kommen kurz in der regenerationszone Grünalgen am Rand, sind aber nach 2 Wochen weg.


Teste zwar seit 8 Wo einen Filter im Eigenbau. Da ich aber noch keinen Unterschied bei der Sichttiefe sehe möchte ich nicht näher eingehen.
Nur ein Skimmer ist in betrieb ca 2-3h/Tag.
Im Früjahr sauge ich den Schwimmbereich mit einem Schlammsauger ab.
Zuleitung kommt über die Dachrinne und vom 2.Goldfischteich.
Sichttiefe ca 1-1,2m 

Kosten: Ausbaggern. (2 Freunde halfen mit Handbetrieb) keine Zufahrt.
           Teichfolie 1mm Schwarz + Fließ ca 600 Euro
           Skimmer Oase + Pumpe: 100 Euro
           Planzenset E-Bay: 250Stk. 80Euro
           Kies15t: 150 Euro
           Kleinteile ca 100 Euro

An den 1. und 2. Foto unten, den Teil habe ich heuer für die Tochter 2,5 Jahre angebaut. Wird wenn sie älter ist Tiefergelegt .

Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt. Umbau, oder Verbesserungsvorschläge immer Erwünscht.

LG Aus dem Sonningen Österereich

Thorsten


----------



## günter-w (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Naturbadeteich. BJ2006 (ca1000Euro)*

Hallo Thorsten, herzlich willkommen freut uns, wenn dir das Forum gefällt. Eine schöne Anlage hast du gebaut und so wie die Bilder es zeigen hast du alles richtig gemacht. viel Spass weiterhin beim baden


----------



## tanjathorsten (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Naturbadeteich. BJ2006 (ca1000Euro)*

Danke Günther, 

Und das schöne an diesem Hobby, es gibt immer was zum basteln. Die Anlage ist nie fertig.


----------



## Luna (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Naturbadeteich. BJ2006 (ca1000Euro)*

Hej Thorsten!

Schaut das vielleicht einladend aus bei Dir! Toll! Und diesen Sommer konntest Du Deinen Teich schon super geniessen! Wo genau im Ösiland ist diese schöne Oase? (nein, ich bin garnienicht neugierig ;o))


----------



## tanjathorsten (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Naturbadeteich. BJ2006 (ca1000Euro)*

Hi Luna,

Ja war heuer supper zum benutzen. Unsere Tochter liebt Ihn. Einmal rein nie mehr raus. ((-;

Haben aber schon wieder pläne zum dazubauen. Im Hinteren Eck Bild 1. Wo die __ Hainbuche ist will ich eine Holzterasse haben, zum Verweilen und Teetrinken.

Der Teich ist in der STYRIAMARK

LG
Thorsten


----------



## Luna (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Naturbadeteich. BJ2006 (ca1000Euro)*

Hej Thorsten,

dachte ich doch im ersten Moment, dass Du den Teich noch mehr erweitern möchtest! ;o)

Eine Terrasse könnte ich mir in diesem Eck sogar sehr gut vorstellen! Evtl. noch mit einem Sonnensegel für die Beschattung.....

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als am Teich zu sitzen und einfach nur so ins Wasser zu starren und an nichts zu denken, finde ich. Bei mir dauert das noch, eine Holzterrasse ist aber auch geplant und ein etwas breiterer Steg dort wo beide Teiche miteinander verbunden werden.


War bei Euch Unwetter??
Bei uns scheint nach einem Tag Regen wieder die Sonne.


----------

